# Talking Timeshares Episode 4 - ARDA releases the total Timeshare Retail Sales Figures for 2021



## TUGBrian (Jun 27, 2022)

updates to this video based on member feedback!

new lighting (fancy little ring camera thing, I feel like im going blind looking at it)
new microphone (even has a fancy little fuzzy fur looking cover on it, just like in the movies)
new camera placement (advice suggested it be way more level with my eyes, and closer...jury still out on these suggestions!)

still need to work on reading off the script, i agree 100% the videos are MUCH nicer when you are talking directly to the camera, vs eyes shifting to read.  I may just have to memorize the different paragraphs and deliver them individually and simply stitch the clips together, we shall see!   certainly come a long way since last thursday!


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 27, 2022)

Brian, I liked your new format


----------

